# Where to find a carrier bearing (driveshaft)



## KennedyKustoms (Feb 13, 2010)

I have been searching everywhere to find a carrier bearing for the 2pc driveshaft on my 04 gto. it is shot. car is far from stock and would like to know if anyone can help me locate a stronger aftermarket one. do not want a one pc being that my car is a standard, and all the dealerships are saying they dont even make the 2pc anymore and that none are left in stock. If i have to, i will do a used replacement but would much rather FIX the problem from happening again. any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not exactly sure why you don't want a one piece. They work fine and I've had one on my M6 for 5 years. Both one piece and two piece are available from a variety of vendors. The Drive Shaft Shop and gForce-engineering are 2 options. The carrier bearing isn't available from anyone right now that I know of.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

Not only is it not available, it would be impossible to replace. Dealers are lazy.never trust them. They do make the driveshaft and a new one is about 900 bucks. its a very common problem that has nothing to do with the car. Must people shred them doing burnouts, drifts, and other sideline intensive things. When I shredded mine it was because of a burnout. You should be able to poul one from a yard for about 300. Thats the route I would go if you can't pony up for a one piece


----------



## KennedyKustoms (Feb 13, 2010)

i have just always heard not to go with a 1pc in a standard? may have been false but as far as getting a new 2 pc, i dont mind.. just dont want to get one and have the same thing go wrong.. any tips on the best brand? would like to fix prob for good


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Both of the places I listed above have quality units. Without the rubber donuts there is a lot more solid feel to taking off.


----------



## igormina (Apr 18, 2009)

Dorman 934-670 exact fit, just ordered one for 75$ delivered. Google how to replace, there are numerous sites and a couple useful YouTube videos.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought a Driveshaft shop one piece rated for 1000 hp for $658. I think if you replace the carrier it's going to need replacing again; with the one piece that problem potential goes away.


----------



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

*Bearing*

There are a few places out there that sell them. I just did mine for $80

GTO DRIVESHAFT


----------

